# So, the Rick Bayless Forum is over, who won?



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Just curious. The RB forum is closed. Who won the knife set, and what lucky three people got the autographed Mexcian Everyday cookbooks?

Been watching for the announcement. DId I miss it somewhere?

doc


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Got my fingers and toes crossed! (Personally I would prefer the book!) or the knife AND the book!


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Don't think I have to worry about it. Only posted 1 question. But I liked the forum. Whos next Nicko?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Sorry guys it will be posted this weekend. We were trying to get the newsletter out.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Speaking of which, I meant to drop a line. The newsletter is excellent! If anyone is not signed up for it, you should be!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Thanks Chrose the newsletter was dead for a long time and it has been exciting to see it come back to life. I am also excited about the fact that joining forces with Globalchefs.com on the newsletter has allowed ChefTalk to offer our users even more quality content.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Well, how do I sign up for it?


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Go to the the main page (www.ChefTalk.com) and scroll down the right side of the page. There is a space to enter your email address to receive the letter.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Winners have been posted. Congratulations!


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Nicko,

Thanks so much for everything. Just having the chance to ask Chefs, like Rick Bayless, questions is prize enough.

the ChefTalk group is really over the top!

thank you,

dan


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

YIPPEEE!!! thanks guys....


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Does anyone plan on visiting his restaurant because of his visit here?

Myself...his restaurant was already on my list of "to go" restaurants. But it certainly moved up on that list because of his visit to ChefTalk. Although I do plan to wait until midsummer (or so). I've read so much information regarding his love for fresh ingrediants...I figure I'll wait until the vegetables are being sold at the markets 

thanks again!

dan


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Feels like a road trip to the June 11 event is in order.......


----------

